# {GAME} Would you rather....



## Hilly (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok this is a fun game. The next person choses from the last posters choices and then makes up the next two choices.

Would you rather....

Have no eyelashes and never be able to get extensions or false lashes, etc. 

Or

Give up both of your pinkie fingers ?


----------



## hrdruian (Apr 11, 2008)

No pinkies.

eating 50 fish eyes a week for the rest of  your life

or

never being able to cut your toe nails so they keep growing and end up curly?


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 11, 2008)

50 fish eyes a week   because I can just quickly swallow them up and then go about living my life until another week but having super long toe nails will mean I can't wear nice shoes all the time   

Ok,

marry a really rich, stable but very ugly guy

or

a really good looking guy who is jobless and lives in his mom's basement?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 11, 2008)

Fun game! 
I choose: marry a really rich, stable but very ugly guy.  I need someone with their shit together!

No wearing makeup for a week,
or
No brushing your teeth for a week


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Fun game! 
I choose: marry a really rich, stable but very ugly guy. I need someone with their shit together!

No wearing makeup for a week,
or
No brushing your teeth for a week_

 
No wearing make up... I cant handle dirty teeth...

would you rather:
lose all your teeth
or never be able to wear any lip product again ( no gloss/l/s chapstick etc) ?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 11, 2008)

I would never wear lip products again

Would you rather:

have a permanent mullet

or a constant leaky nose


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll take a constant leaky nose.  Mullets are gross!!

Would you rather:
Never be able to shave again,
Or
Give up your favorite food/dessert forever


----------



## frocher (Apr 11, 2008)

.......


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 11, 2008)

give up my favorite dessert!

would you rather never buy MAC again, or never come to specktra again?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I'd take the dessert, because I wax.

Would you rather catch your parents having sex

or 

Streak the commons of your alma mater_

 
Gross! I would definitely streak at Purdue. Give em somethng to laugh at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Would you rather have constant farting

or constant burping?


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 11, 2008)

I guess I let the page sit for two minutes too long.


----------



## frocher (Apr 11, 2008)

.........


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL ew!!

I'd wear the dog cone....yeaah 

Would you rather have hair on your gums, or hair on your palms.?


----------



## prettybaby (Apr 11, 2008)

hair on my palms would be easier to get rid of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

would you rather have no eyebrow hairs ever grow, or have an over abundance of eyebrows that could never be shaped?


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 11, 2008)

Either because if i had no eyebrows..i would draw them on. If i had unruly, unshapable eyebrows, i'd shave them and draw them on LOL

Would you rather eat dog poo, or your own poo?


----------



## juxt123 (Apr 11, 2008)

oh come on guys these are easy choices lets think of something harder..

although the one i responded to was hard..how big the dog and how old the person...i'd probably choose my dog because its a less amount and i can't get sick from its germs..

would you rather have no tits and a perfect ass or a perfect boobs and no ass...no surgery aloud


----------



## Hilly (Apr 11, 2008)

Big boobs please!

Would you rather hate constant bad breath

or Have permanent yellow teeth


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 11, 2008)

id rather have constant bad breath because yellow teeth truly disgust me. 

would you rather go two months without shaving your armpits or go two months without shaving your legs (in the summer)!!!


----------



## hrdruian (Apr 11, 2008)

yellow teath, you can't smell them!!

live in a gorilla suit for the rest of your life 

or

make your living as a walking advertisement wearing a sandwich board for fake boobs?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 11, 2008)

Ohh I agree with the yellow teeth thing!!  
I'd rather:  make your living as a walking advertisement wearing a sandwich board for fake boobs?

Would you rather: have a dark moustache (that you can't get rid of)
or
be missing a front tooth? (that you can't get a fake tooth for)


----------



## Hilly (Apr 11, 2008)

mustache please!

Would you rather have one eyebrow (and you can never draw the missing oner on or have bangs)

or have constant diarreah


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 11, 2008)

Yipes! 
I'd rather: have one eyebrow (and you can never draw the missing oner on or have bangs)

Would you rather:
Wear a diaper the rest of your life
or
Lose an eye


----------



## Hilly (Apr 11, 2008)

lose and eye.. because i can still dress the lid up with makeup!

would you rather live in a cage and be forced to go-go dance with no music at your job

or

be a fluffer (give porn stars boners so they can preform through "manual stimulation")


----------



## frocher (Apr 11, 2008)

....


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd rather:
be a fluffer (give porn stars boners so they can preform through "manual stimulation")  At least I wouldn't be in a cage!

Would you rather:
Have a horrible body odor attached to you 24/7
or
have a witch nose with a huge mole attached to it?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 11, 2008)

Whoops too slow!

I'd rather have a tail!  

Same one:  
Would you rather:
Have a horrible body odor attached to you 24/7
or
have a witch nose with a huge mole attached to it?

Hilly...does a fluffer actually have to do anything with the porn stars?  Or just prance around naked?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 11, 2008)

body odor!!! yeeecchh-don't want to look like a witch!

i think a fluffer does it all, but im not sure. it's pretty dirtaaay i'm sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would you rather

date a hot guy with a smelly penis

or a hot guy with a teeny, can't feel it penis


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd rather:  date a hot guy with a smelly penis.  I've been with a guy with a tiny penis and I could never get over it.  I couldn't feel a damn thing!!!

Would you rather:
have moles all over your vagina
or 
have a deformed vagina?

Forget that fluffer thang then!  I'd take the cage!


----------



## rosenbud (Apr 11, 2008)

Give me the Moles!! Not keen on having a whistler lol
OK Would you rather:

-sleep with a rat in the bed 
or

-sleep with a snake in the bed

p.s I'm talking about rodents & reptiles here not a Male Human Being


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 11, 2008)

^^ Yuck!!!!  I guess I'll take the rat!

Would you rather:
Have large cockroaches running all over your house
or
1 rattlesnake hiding somewhere in your house?


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL - I'll take the rattler, I have a phobia of cockroaches since childhood!!

Would you rather
swallow or spit??? yes - I think you get what I mean...LOL


----------



## slowhoney (Apr 11, 2008)

Haha, you guys are so totally gross! I wish we could all hang out. 

Swallow. Spitting is just rude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it's in your mouth anyway... who cares?

Would you rather:
Be urinated on and get paid OR
Urinate on someone else?


----------



## frocher (Apr 11, 2008)

.........


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 11, 2008)

Kill it, definitely. Skinning animals seems somehow screwed up....???

would you rather-
dob in a neighbour who is bashing his wife even though she STAYS with him after he's done it 

OR

continue to be friends with them and ignore it


----------



## frocher (Apr 11, 2008)

.......


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 11, 2008)

Ahh..both are equally disgusting.  I guess I'll take the cup of snot!

Would you rather:
Have a hairy tarantula climbing on your face
or 
be stung by 20 bees?


----------



## slowhoney (Apr 11, 2008)

A hairy tarantula on my face because they're rarely harmful. Bee stings HURT!

Would you rather...
Live without music OR
Live without TV/movies?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 11, 2008)

Live without music.
Would you rather:
Find pubic hair in your food or
drink a cup of spoiled milk?


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 11, 2008)

Spoiled milk anytime! Kthxbye!

*Oh god, I completely gagged at the pubes*

Would you rather...(taking reference from the Two girls and a cup thread)
Eat your own vomit
Or
Eat your own doodoo.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

Hahahaha, probably eat my own vomit.

Getting inspiration from the post above mine,
Would you rather watch 2girls1cup for one hour straight
OR
Meatspin.com for one hour straight?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

I had never heard of Meatspin, but I checked it out and I'd rather go with Meatspin!

Would you rather: 
Be with a hot girl or 
be with a totally ugly guy


----------



## Brittni (Apr 12, 2008)

ERRRRRRR. I'm like the straightest person ever.
I mean, like how ugly. C'mon. You should've posted some reference pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I think a girl. It could just be a more spiritual relationship. *shrug*

Would YOU rather...
- Lose a foot              ~OR~
- Lose a hand


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm talking really butt ugly!  Good sport though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd rather lose a hand!

Would you rather:
Gain 50 pounds or
Cut off 1 year of your life?


----------



## SuSana (Apr 12, 2008)

Cut off 1 year.

Would you rather:

not be able to have any kids 
or
have 14 of them?


----------



## slowhoney (Apr 12, 2008)

Not be able to have kids! I don't even know if I could handle one, forget 14.

Would you rather:
See your father in a g-string or
See your grandmother in a teddy?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd rather:  See my grandmother in a teddy.

Would you rather: 
Eat a cup of sand 
or
drink a cup of toilet water (it's unknown if the toilet has been flushed)


----------



## Brittni (Apr 12, 2008)

Drink a cup of toilet water. The sand would be too hard to get down and I don't think it'd sit well. Water is easier to puke up anyway. haha.

Would YOU rather...
Strip down naked on the Oprah show lol ~OR~
Have a billboard of you naked in Times Square 4EVER! lol


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

That's a tuffy!  I choose: Have a billboard of you naked in Times Square 4EVER! lol

Would you rather: 
Have extremely hairy nipples 
or
tons of hair growing out of your ears (you can't get rid of either)


----------



## Hilly (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG that is pretty bad.... I will say nipples because everyone can see the ears!

Would you rather queef loudly everytime during sex or
have 3 stinky farts afterwards while spooning?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

Gosh Hilly you crack me up with practically everything you say!  

I'd rather:  have 3 stinky farts afterwards while spooning?  Guys do it all the time, why not a little payback?

Would you rather:

Have permanent blisters all over your lips
or
be cross-eyed?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 12, 2008)

Be cross eyed...blisters hurt!

Would you rather run around the city naked for one day?
OR be the star of a porno?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd rather:  be the star of a porno.

Would you rather:
Have a terrible pig nose
or
Pee each time you smile?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 12, 2008)

Pee each time I smile. I already pee AND smile enough...why not combine them... LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (oops...peeing... jk)

Would YOU rather...
~ Walk backwards for the rest of your life OR
~ Hop on one foot your whole life

(hey somebody answer I have a better one LOLOL)


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd rather:  ~ Walk backwards for the rest of my life.

Would you rather:
Fall down a flight of stairs
or
Bungee jump?


----------



## .k. (Apr 12, 2008)

bungee jump!

would you rather have skinny legs and a gut

or deformed toes?


----------



## SuSana (Apr 12, 2008)

Deformed toes!  I can keep them covered up.  BTW skinny legs + a gut = a corndog! hahaha 

Would you rather:

have a tattoo on your forehead that says IDIOT

or

not be able to wear a bra ever again?


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 12, 2008)

tattoo yep yep iam an idiot anyhow LOL

would you rather have extremely long nails (1 metre long that u cant cut) or have no nails at all :|


----------



## juxt123 (Apr 12, 2008)

no nails..many people have diseases where they loose they nails..all you have to go is paint on ur skin 

would you rather be be huge with a pipsqueak voice or small with a grizzly voice lol


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd rather be: small with a grizzly voice.  At least I wouldn't seem like a giant!

Would you rather:
Never be able to sleep in late again
or
Wake up every hour on the hour for the rest of your life, but be able to sleep as long as you wanted?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 12, 2008)

Never sleep in again. I do it too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would YOU rather...
- Lick someones hairy butt crack 10 times  ~OR~
- Suck someones hairy toes for 10 minutes

Mind you...think: obnoxiously hairy!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd rather:  - Suck someones hairy toes for 10 minutes.  I'm not into licking butts!!! 

Would you rather:
Be missing your nose 
or
be missing your 2 front teeth?


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 12, 2008)

be missing my 2 front teeth definitely.....i wouldnt open my mouth...but my nose!?! how would i breath??

would you rather, be mobidly obese, or extremely underweight?


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 12, 2008)

Extremely underweight. It's hard to do ANYTHING when your morbidly obese. 

Would you rather be deaf or blind. The age old question lol


----------



## Brittni (Apr 12, 2008)

Extremely underweight... it's much easier to gain weight than to lose it lol

EDIT: Didn't reply fast enough haha everyone loves this game!

I think I'd rather be deaf.

Would YOU rather...
- Sound like a 80-year old man (if you're a girl)  ~OR~
- Sound like Mickey Mouse


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 12, 2008)

sound like mickey LOL that would be so fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





would you rather never see night again, or see day again?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd rather never see day again...I love the nights!

Would you rather:
Not be able to have sex for a year
or
Not be able to shower for 2 months?


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 12, 2008)

No shower for two months. I'd take baths. 

Would you rather live somewhere rent free where the scenario is very stressful, but you essentially don't have to work (because you don't have to pay rent!) or work endlessly to pay for somewhere that is stress free?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

Ahh..I should have clarified..no baths/showers/sponge baths nada!

I'd rather: live somewhere rent free where the scenario is very stressful, but you essentially don't have to work
If something happened to me accident, illness etc, then I wouldn't be as worried about what I was going to do.  I'd still work though, at least for my own spending $$$!

Would you rather:
Be able to fly
or
Meet up with someone who has died for 5 minutes?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 12, 2008)

hmmm i would choose to fly.

Would you rtaher have a really bad haircut for 6 months (no hats or any coverings allowed)

or have to use a litterbox for a week


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 12, 2008)

lmaooo i'll use the litterboxxx...as long as im in my own home. ill hold it all till i get home lol

would you rather go without the internet for 2 months (AT ALL) or go without using ANY eyeshadow for 2 months.


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 12, 2008)

No eyeshadows for two months - i don't wear them often but i LOVE the internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




would you rather be burnt by fire or drown in water?


----------



## MariahGem (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG, I'm going with... no shadow for 2 months.  I need the internet!

Ok, would you rather be your ideal of beauty but be in constant, agonizing pain,

Or be unattractive but feel euphorically happy and content all the time?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd rather:  Or be unattractive but feel euphorically happy and content all the time.  Hopefully I have an award winning personality to go along with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would you rather: 
Find out your significant other was gay and cheating on you
or
Find out they never loved you?


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd rather have my SO not love me. Gay and cheating would be silly and awkward.

Would you rather spend the rest of your life transformed into a cockroach or a worm?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

Definitely a worm.  Cockroaches are the grossest thing ever!!!

Would you rather: 
Have an adam's apple
or
Have a size 14 shoe?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll take the adam's apple. I have HUGE feet to begin with and they are the pits! (size 10 or 11 in gym shoes and i am only 5'4!)

Would you rather be stoned all the time or 
drunk as hell all the time?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd rather be stoned all the time.  Much more calming effect and no hangovers!  I guess if I were drunk all the time there would be no hangover???  

Would you rather:
Lose your best physical feature 
or
Lose friendship with your best friend?


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 13, 2008)

I would rather lose my best friend. Best friends may not always be there through your life, but I have to live with MYSELF forever!

Would you rather -
kiss and tell 
OR 
keep the secret to yourself


----------



## frocher (Apr 13, 2008)

........


----------



## Babylard (Apr 13, 2008)

lol this thread is funny!!!

i choose to live without toes.  my hands are too precious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i always ignore my feet...

would you rather have a never ending period or trade your vajayjay for a penis?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_lol this thread is funny!!!

i choose to live without toes.  my hands are too precious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i always ignore my feet...

would you rather have a never ending period or trade your vajayjay for a penis?_

 
LOL

I had to come into this thread after you, huh?

Hmmm...

I'd pick having a penis, because then my husband would be gay, and he would finally understand homosexuality.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 13, 2008)

I forgot to add one:

Fall off the Eiffel Tower

or 

Fall into arctic waters?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 13, 2008)

Fall into arctic waters!!!!!!! At least I'll have a safe landing. Besides, I'm always cold! LOL

Would YOU rather...
- Have to eat 1,000 twinkies in a day ~OR~
- Have to eat 100 hotdogs in a day

lol don't ask but it makes my stomach sick thinking about it!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 13, 2008)

ughhh godd!! i guess ill take the 100 hotdogs just because its a smaller amount lol i think 1,000 twinkies would kill a man.  

would you rather walk barefoot through glass or kill a rat by biting its head off. lol sorry guys i had to get creative.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 13, 2008)

Ewwww the glass. Ouch!

Would you rather have an itch that never goes away 
or a constant booger hanging outta your nose?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd rather: have an itch that never goes away.

Would you rather be covered in a rash looking like you have a horrible disease
or
drink a bottle of cooking oil?


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 13, 2008)

Mmmm, bring on that oil! 

Would you rather tattoo your entire face or be completely hairless for the rest of your life (and no replacements such as wigs, drawn on eyebrows or fake eyelashes)?


----------



## frocher (Apr 13, 2008)

........


----------



## User93 (Apr 13, 2008)

No electricity definitely. Ok classic one -

would you rather

-live a good life, being able to afford everything but lonely

OR

-have the man you love with you forever and be extremely broke (yes, and no mAC aswell :/)


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 13, 2008)

The latter. That's what i have now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would you rather:

a skewer through your cheeks (temporary, no anaesthetic)

or

a deep handweb piercing to try to heal (annoying, no anaesthetic, longer term than the play piercing skewer)


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 13, 2008)

skewer through my cheeks, it actually sounds good LOL 

Would you rather never be able to taste food again, or never be able to feel again?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd rather: never be able to feel again.

Would you rather:
Spend 2 years in prison
or
Be paralyzed for the rest of your life?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 13, 2008)

Spend 2 years in prison. 

Would YOU rather...
- Not have any nipples  ~OR~
- Have deformed ears

lol idk where I think up this stuff...sorry to whoever gets it


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 13, 2008)

have deformed ears....no nipples LOL

(im addicted to this game lol)

would you rather be ternally cold or eternally hot?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd rather be cold.  I HATE being hot!

Would you rather: 
Never be able to have access to a car...ever
or
ride a bike to get to work/school/store for the next 5 years...then you get your car back?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 13, 2008)

ride a bike to get to work/school/store for the next 5 years...then you get your car back because then i would get skinny!

Would you rather feel stuffed to the point of feeling disgusting or
always feel hungry?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd rather: feel stuffed to the point of feeling disgusting.  I get moody when I'm hungry!

Would you rather:
Win a million bucks
or
Find the love of your life?


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 13, 2008)

uhmm a million bucks please lol

would you rather drink 5 glasses of pee or 200 glasses of water in a hour span.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 13, 2008)

Ewww...I guess I'll take the 5 glasses of pee.  Can't you die from drinking so much water within a short time period?  I'm sure I'll feel like dying anyway from the pee drinks!

Would you rather:
Dance naked in a jam packed auditorium to Ice Ice Baby
or
Have to sleep out in the wilderness for 1 month (no tent, no shower, you catch your own food)


----------



## Hilly (Apr 13, 2008)

Have to sleep out in the wilderness for 1 month (no tent, no shower, you catch your own food)

fo sho! I worked as a girl scout camp counselor and basically did just that in the mountains of CO! 

Would you rather be badly sunburned to a point where you are always bright pink
or have two lazy eyes


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd rather: have two lazy eyes.  I'm going to be stoned all the time anyway, so what the hay???

Would you rather:
Wear a catheter for the rest of your life
or 
walk on stilts for 2 weeks?


----------



## SuSana (Apr 14, 2008)

Walk on stilts!  Catheter=no bueno

Would you rather:
have all your hair, but it looks & feels like pubes or
be completely bald?


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 14, 2008)

OO tough one....i think im gonna go bald though, I HATE pubes- ewwould you rather get eaten by a shark or get eaten by a lion?


----------



## Divinity (Apr 14, 2008)

Death by shark seems quicker considering one bite and I'm a gonner.

Would you rather massage a hairy man
OR
massage a zit-covered person


----------



## Hilly (Apr 14, 2008)

GROSS!! Barf!! I would say the hairy man.

Would you rather never change your underwear
or never wash your hair and brush your teeth


----------



## SuSana (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok both are really gross, but I'm gonna have to say underwear.

Would you rather:
have 1 big tooth or
100 tiny ones?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 14, 2008)

lol...i'll go Coneheads on this one and say 100 tiny teefuses.

Would you rather have really bad dark circles
or really bad bags under your eyes

And no, you can't use makeup or foundation or anything!


----------



## KAIA (Apr 14, 2008)

I choose: Big Dark circles (i have them anyway..)

 Would you rather have a great job, money, be succesful  knowing that YOU WON´T FIND LOVE EVER?

                       - OR - 


Would you rather be dumb, poor and be with the love of your life?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 14, 2008)

Would you rather have a great job, money, be succesful knowing that YOU WON´T FIND LOVE EVER?
because I love me some randoms!

Would you rather always wear very obvious imitation designer bags 
or wear suran wrap as socks (Stinky!)


----------



## SuSana (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll go with imitation bags, imagine how bad your feet would smell yuckkkk.

Would you rather:
be 4ft. tall or
7ft. tall?


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 14, 2008)

7ft tall so i can bully people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (i'm only 4'11 anyways lool)

would you rather have/own/use no make up whatsoever for the rest of your life or...

saw off your own foot =| ?


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Apr 14, 2008)

have/own/use no make up whatsoever for the rest of my life

Would you rather never be able to wear makeup or...

Never be able to brush your teeth


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd rather: never be able to wear makeup.  Not brushing your teeth is sick!

Would you rather:
Find a thumb in your chili (haha remember that one) Oh and you found the thumb because you chowed down on it!!! 
or
Eat 3 frogs??


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 15, 2008)

Mmm, frogs. 

Would you rather never have gluten again or never have sugar again?


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 15, 2008)

Sugar because I get sick of sweet stuff too quickly and feel sick

Would you rather live in a big old haunted house (haunted by evil spirits)

or

in a little cardboard box on the side of a muddy, crowded road.  LOL


----------



## Brittni (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL. I'll take the haunted house for sure!

Would YOU rather..
- Give away $1,000.00  ~OR~
- Keep the $1,000.00

(It wasn't yours to begin with)


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 15, 2008)

Give some away to people who need it and keep some to myself - You didn't say i couldn't do that LOL

would you rather be constipated forever or have diarrhoea forever?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 15, 2008)

bring on the shiz!! I'd lose weight lol

Would you rather only eat one food for the rest of your life
or wear a clown suit for the rest of your life and eat anything?


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 15, 2008)

Clownsuit thank you! I like cheering people up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would you rather live in the desert or in the arctic?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 15, 2008)

That's a toughie!!! Umm, umm, probably the desert...does any part of Arizona/New Mexico count so I can at least be socialized and have a pool and stuff? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would YOU rather...
- Wear a Barney costume at your wedding  ~OR~
- Wear a cat woman suit for the rest of your life


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 15, 2008)

Lol hehe no i meant a deserted desert, think Sahara hehe

cat woman suit for the rest of my life ^__^ (I would probably start to actually believe i'm cat woman lol) meaow! lol

Would you rather eat a glassful of bogies (boogers, whatever you call 'em) or a glassful of worms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 15, 2008)

Boogers all the way! That was an easy one. I have a fear of worms.

Would YOU rather...
- Murder someone and get away with it  ~OR~
- Be murdered


----------



## Hilly (Apr 15, 2008)

Yipes...I guess Be murdered? I couldn't live with myself if I took someone's life.  

Would you rather have no SPecktra for a year, 
or no TV for a year?


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 15, 2008)

No TV for a year!

Would you rather be die young, or live to be 100 in a nursing home?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd rather die young!  

Would you rather:
Be shot multiple times with a gun
or 
Stabbed multiple times?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 15, 2008)

Shoot me like 50 cent! I'm so gangsta lulz

Would you rather make out with your grandma or grandpa (dead or alive )
Gross, I know. But let's say you get free MAC for life out of it.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 15, 2008)

Yuck. My grandma. 
Would you rather...have a gambling addiction, or an alcohol addiction?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd rather: have an alcohol addiction.  At least it would be cheaper!
Would you rather:
Experience a horrible earthquake
or
a horrible flood?


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 16, 2008)

that's so hard! probablly gambling, becuase you have a CHANCE at getting the money back. with alchohol, once your liver is dunzo, it's over.

would you rather... live life without makeup, or without hair?
personally, id chose hair! haha i am an addict!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 16, 2008)

without makeup. I love my makeup but I'd look like shit with out hair. maybe its a black girl thing... lets be honest here!

WYR walk around with with hairy armpits in a tanktop or hairylegs in bootyshorts.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 16, 2008)

grrr i hate that question lol I guess hairy armpits cuz ill try not to lift my arms. 

would you rather never buy MAC again or never buy junk food again.


----------



## SuSana (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll say junk food, it's bad for you anyways!  Hahaha who am I kidding, junk food is good.

Would you rather go to prison for 5 years or
have your Mom go for 5 months?


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 16, 2008)

My mom just cos I don't have a good relationship with her lol.

Would you rather have facial acne or bacne?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd rather have: bacne.  At least a shirt would cover it up!

Would you rather: 
Lose your entire memory
or
Be conscious, but paralyzed from the head down?


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd rather lose my memory. It'd be nice, like a fresh start.

Would you rather be poor and have good taste in fashion, makeup, etc or be rich and have bad taste?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't most rich people have bad taste in fashion? IMO anyway. I'd rather be poor and have good taste in everything...I can always become rich and look good, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would YOU rather...
- Swim with sharks  ~OR~
- Swim with sting rays

By the way...I am LOVING this thread! It's hilarious...and the honesty is great!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 16, 2008)

<Insert Steve Irwin/ sting ray joke> :'(
Sharks.

WYR have an abnormally large butt or abnormally large breasts (I'm talkin' like R cups or something)


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd rather have abnormally large breasts.
Would you rather be ugly and think you're beautiful, or be beautiful and think you're ugly?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 17, 2008)

Be beautiful and think I'm ugly. Duh. Isn't that most of our problems anyway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would YOU rather...
- Be Britney Spears for one day  ~OR~
- Be Michael Jackson for one day

ha


----------



## janwa09 (Apr 17, 2008)

Britney Spears! At least I won't have to deal with a melting face lol!

WYR have a body full of stretch marks or a body full of cellulite?


----------



## fingie (Apr 17, 2008)

Hmmm..probably stretchmarks. Because I can hope that they fade over time! 

Would you rather drive an older "luxury" car, say a 1995 Mercedes-Benz *OR* a 2008 Hyundai Accent (assuming you could fit yourself/kids/whatever into either one)


----------



## Hilly (Apr 17, 2008)

Ill take a new car. My ma drives an older mercedes and that thing always needs work!

Would you rather talk with an alien or robotic accent for the rest of you rlife, or walk backwards forever?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 17, 2008)

Talk with the voice... I think I'd kill myself walking backward. LOL

Would you rather...
- Lose all of your finger nails and toe nails  ~OR~
- Gain 50lbs that can't be worked off


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd rather: Lose all of your finger nails and toe nails.  I don't do much with them anyway!

I'll do this one again, it didn't get answered.
Would you rather: 
Experience a horrible earthquake
or
a horrible flood?


----------



## SuSana (Apr 17, 2008)

Well since I have been through so many earthquakes, I'll pick that. The shaking isn't as bad as the sound it makes.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You can hear it coming...anyways onto the game hahaha.

Would you rather be invisible or

be able to fly?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd rather: be invisible.  I could find out some good shit!

Would you rather:
Have a bad period for 5 months 
or
Not be able to wear a bra for 5 months?


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd rather not be able to wear a bra.

Would you rather live with your parents for the rest of their lives, or live on a deserted island for the rest of yours?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 17, 2008)

oy. live with the rents!

Would you rather have bush be prez for the rest of your life or would you rather live with the pope?


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd rather live with the pope. I might like living in Vatican city!

Would you rather live without the internet, or the TV?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 17, 2008)

Live with out TV for sure!!

Would you rather have only butt sex every tuesday for the rest of your life and enjoy it
or 
have no friends or lovers ever again


----------



## juxt123 (Apr 17, 2008)

thats mad easy i'd do what i enjoy

walk around in public with un matching clothes,shoes,and purse or wearing un matching makeup(two different eye's,two different lip colors etc)


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd rather walk around with an unmatching outfit.

Would you rather have lots of good friends, or one soul mate?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 18, 2008)

one soulmate... 

wyr eat your own eyeballs or someone else's eyeballs


----------



## Brittni (Apr 19, 2008)

Eat someone else's. How would I be able to see if I didn't have my eye balls? lol SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Would YOU rather...
- Have a unicorn horn on your head  ~OR~
- Have a long pony's tail on your butt


----------



## Hilly (Apr 19, 2008)

unicorn tail because then i can decorate it and be stylin!

would you rather:

wear someone elses dirty socks and shoes forever
or eat cow tongue once a week for the rest of your life?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd rather:  wear someone elses dirty socks and shoes forever.  Pass the athletes foot please!!

Would you rather:
Never be able to wear deodorant again
or
Have 1 green front tooth?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 19, 2008)

Eeew. No deoderant. I like my teeth like I like my men... white.  naww,just playin' lol!

WYR drink someone's piss or eat someone's shit!!! Do you see a theme with my scenarios?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 21, 2008)

Drink piss.

Would YOU rather...
- Fast forward 1 yr ~OR~
- Go back 1 yr


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 21, 2008)

Go back 1 yr

WYR dance around in the rain naked or go skinny dipping?


----------



## frocher (Apr 21, 2008)

Skinny dip.

WYR have no lips or no eyelids.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 21, 2008)

No lips...I could draw them on?? No eyelids would mean no eyeshadow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Would YOU rather...
- Listen to one, horrible and annoying song on repeat for the rest of your life ~OR~
- Sleep with a dead body


----------



## User93 (Apr 21, 2008)

Turn on the song!
WYR be ugly but smart or beautiful but extremely dumb?


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 21, 2008)

Difficult one. I'm already ugly n smart... i guess i'll stick with that because i can wear makeup etc and try to improve my looks.. if i was really lacking in intelligence, i might not be able to learn stuff to improve.

WYR be single for the rest of your life but surrounded by loving friends n family or have a wonderful relationship but few friends n family?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 21, 2008)

be single for the rest of your life but surrounded by loving friends n family

Because what is the point of life without your peeps? I lost all my friends because of a dude once and it sucked!

WYR be 30lbs overweight, but gorgeous as hell
or have the hottest bod and a fugly face? AKA the butter face?


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 21, 2008)

I guess I'd rather be overweight and gorgeous. 

Would you rather have 2 million dollars in cash, or a beautiful 2.5 million dollar house?


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nymphetish* 

 
_I guess I'd rather be overweight and gorgeous. 

Would you rather have 2 million dollars in cash, or a beautiful 2.5 million dollar house?_

 
The Money, Honey!!!!!!!!


----------



## juxt123 (Apr 23, 2008)

wyr be on rock of love or flavor of love


----------



## kimmy (Apr 23, 2008)

rock of love...fo sho.

wyr never see one of your coworkers again or never be able to listen to any gossip again?


----------



## SuSana (Apr 24, 2008)

I say co-worker cause most of them are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha

WYR dye your eyebrows white or 

shave them off?

(Oh and you can't fill them in either way)


----------



## Brittni (Apr 24, 2008)

Dye them white! I'd dye my hair to match since I'm super pale anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would YOU rather...
- Give birth to sextuplets (6? LOL)  ~OR~
- Never be able to give birth


----------



## TIERAsta (Apr 24, 2008)

Give birth to sextuplets. I don't think I could bear to never be able to have kids of my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WYR get your dream job or have your dream guy/girl?


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 24, 2008)

Dream job for sure! Shows how antisocial I am...

Would you rather get a new digital camera, or a new computer monitor?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 24, 2008)

New camera for FOTDs!!!

Would you rather smell like cat piss or farts? lol


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd rather: rather smell like cat piss!

Would you rather:
have dumbo ears (you can't cover them with your hair either)
or
BULGING bug eyes...really bulging?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 24, 2008)

dumbo ears!!!! i can pierce them

would you rather wear green lipstick every monday and wednesday forever 
or have BIG fabricated bags under your eyes once a month?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd rather: have BIG fabricated bags under your eyes once a month.

Would you rather:
Have to wear a jumbo diaper (I'm not talking a big pad either) during your period each month
or
Have halitosis everyday for the rest of your life?????


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 25, 2008)

I can't change the diaper??? ugh... i'll take the diaper.As long as it' cushion-y


WYR wake up with a penis or only balls on your forehead.


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 25, 2008)

Penis between my legs? Because that would mean I'm a boy which is better than having balls or penis on my forehead...lol

WTR make out with an fugly frog or kiss a dog's butt?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 25, 2008)

ewww I guess kiss a dogs butt eww

WYR instead of talking, you rap everything you say
or would you rather be a walkingdance party rather than regualr walking everywhere you went?


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd rather: instead of talking, you rap everything you say.

WYR be bald for the rest of your life
or
have the hairiest butt anyone's ever seen (and no shaving/waxing etc)?????  Oh, and it's hairy inside and out


----------



## Brittni (Apr 25, 2008)

So jealous of MACATTAK...I'd love to be able to rap everything I say!LOL (I like writing raps for fun...)

So I guess I'll be stuck with being bald. At least I'll have kick as$ wigs and can change my hair color/style every day! Oh oh fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Would YOU rather...
- Have to spend the night with Jeffrey Dahmer  ~OR~
- Have to spend the night with Ted Bundy

(Goodluck trying to stay alive...)


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 25, 2008)

Good one Brittni!  I'm so intrigued by serial killers.

I'd rather: Have to spend the night with Jeffrey Dahmer.  He preyed on men!  Woot I'm safe!!!

WYR:

Be rich 
or
Be beautiful?


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 26, 2008)

Be beautiful...cuz if your pretty you can get $$ for modelling or marry some rich old guy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WYR:

Eat a snail 
OR
Eat a TAPEworm?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 26, 2008)

Eat a snail...ee. Both = ick!

Would YOU rather...
- Work on a duck farm shoveling poop forever ~OR~
- Work at the scummiest fast food joint forever


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 28, 2008)

Work at the scummiest fast food joint forever. Haha I used to work at one, the people were the only things good about it.

WYR 
*Eat a tomato? 
OR
*Eat a raisin?


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 30, 2008)

I love raisins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would you rather not have any fingers, or not have any toes :| ?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 30, 2008)

Toes. At least I could fit into tiny tiny shoes! hah...

Would YOU rather...
- Bathe in a tub of butter  ~OR~
- Bathe in a tub of sour cream


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 30, 2008)

Butter!
I detest sour cream, at least butter wouldn't make me thing 'ick, that tastes vile' 

WYR have to read a book a day for the rest of your life or watch a film a day for the rest of your life?
(Not a particularly icky choice, but an interesting one)


----------



## SuSana (Apr 30, 2008)

Oooh good one, I'd have to say a book.

WYR eat 10 pounds of peanut butter in one day or

10 pounds of mayonnaise?


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 30, 2008)

Ick, that's a difficult one. I detest mayonnaise with a passion. But I'm allergic to peanut butter...
It'd have to be the mayo, for reasons of staying alive... unless i was having a particularly bed day, in which case i wouldn't manage 10lbs of peanut butter before passing out.

WYR
have twenty chickens as pets (not farming or anything, as actual pets)
or have twenty lizards?


----------



## babiid0llox (May 1, 2008)

Twenty lizards cuz then you can put them in a glass case or something.

WYR be a
*janitor
OR
*a garbage collector??


----------



## Brittni (May 1, 2008)

A janitor! Much more glamorous of the two if you get the right job. Plus, I can't imagine all of the disgusting bugs that go alongside some peoples raunchy trash... x_x

Would YOU rather...
- Live in the clouds  ~OR~
- Live under water


----------



## SuSana (May 1, 2008)

Under water.  That sounds fun actually...

WYR have diamonds or

pearls?


----------



## Brittni (May 2, 2008)

Diamonds! All about the bling, baby! Plus, it's hard for the average person to distinguish real from fake pearls sooo I'll stick with my fakes. hehe.

Would YOU rather...
- Have a baby with Urkel  ~OR~
- Have a baby with Pee Wee Herman

Either way, you're having a baby! CONGRATS!


----------



## Hilly (May 2, 2008)

I think Urkel because Pee Wee is a pervert!!

Would you rather have Ronald McDonald as your Baby Daddy
or Drink a glass of his spooge? haha


----------



## Divinity (May 2, 2008)

Ick.  I'd rather he be the baby daddy.  EW  to the other!
Would you rather go commando for life, giving up undies completely OR wear huge oversized granny panties that don't fit for life?


----------



## Hilly (May 2, 2008)

Granny panties!!! Hahahah

Would you rather walk around with a comb iknotted into your hair forever or
wear a hairnet everyday?


----------



## Brittni (May 2, 2008)

Comb knotted in head and rockin' the saggy jeans. hahaha. riiight.

Would YOU rather...
- have a magnetic head ~OR~
- have flares shoot out of your nose every time you say the word "*the*" (ouch)

*used idea off a site - I google'd and never knew how many sites there were dedicated to this game! ha*


----------



## MACATTAK (May 2, 2008)

I'd rather: 
- have flares shoot out of your nose every time you say the word "*the*" (ouch)

WYR
be married to Andy Dick
or
be married to Carrot Top
2 amazing men here!!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 2, 2008)

Andy Dick... At least he wouldn't want to have sex with me. 

wyr be paris hilton for a day or miley cyrus for a day?


----------



## sofabean (May 2, 2008)

miley cyrus. who'd want to be a babbling bimbo?

would you rather live with daylight 24/7 or night 24/7?


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 3, 2008)

Night! 

WYR only eat fench fries or only drink choclate milkshakes for the rest of your life


----------



## MACATTAK (May 3, 2008)

I'd rather: only drink choclate milkshakes for the rest of your life.

WYR
Walk barefoot on hot asphalt in 120 degree weather
or
Walk barefoot in the snow at -20 degree weather?


----------



## SuSana (May 4, 2008)

Hmmm I say the snow.  

WYR pee in a bottle or

blow your nose with no tissue?


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 4, 2008)

Pee in a bottle...

wyr only be able to listen to one song for the rest of your life, 

or

watch one movie for the rest of your life


----------



## Hilly (May 6, 2008)

I would watch one movie over and over.

WYR hear voices in your head all the time or 
really think you have an imaginary friend and do activities with them?


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 7, 2008)

Imaginary friends. I actually do have an imaginary friend named Todd and he's so hot. I secretly want to be with him but my imaginary rival, Janet,  is dating him and I have way too much class to steal an imagnary man from his imaginary bitch of a girlfriend!!!

WYR live in a garbage can or a trash can.


----------



## babiid0llox (May 8, 2008)

I would rather live in a trash can, it could be my outfit too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





WYR
Go fishing non-stop for a year
OR
Live in a confirmed haunted house for the rest of your life (as in it's definitely haunted and you know it, with like ghosts and noises and strange movements etc. etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## duckduck (May 8, 2008)

Oh man, non-stop fishing for me! At least it's only a year, and I'll take bored over terrified any day!

WYR be in love with a psychopath, or be a psychopath yourself?


----------



## Brittni (May 8, 2008)

I'd rather be in love with a psychopath. At least I can fall out of love easier than not realizing I'm a psychopath and getting help for it. 

Would YOU rather...
- Have to clean the kitchen floor with your tongue ~OR~
- Get your tongue split in half like Pixie on LA Ink


----------



## SuSana (May 8, 2008)

I'll go with a split tongue.

WYR have yellow eyes or

yellow teeth?


----------



## MACATTAK (May 8, 2008)

I'd rather: have yellow eyes.  Yellow teeth can be so distracting!

WYR
Have 2 big buckteeth (front ones of course & nothing can be done about the buckies)
or
be missing 1 front tooth? (nothing can be done about it)


----------



## SuSana (May 9, 2008)

LOL I'll take the buckies.

WYR pee a marble or 

poop a softball?


----------



## babiid0llox (May 9, 2008)

I think I'd rather poop a softball...I'm not sure how big that is but lol. Can you even pee a marble?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WYR
Have green skin
OR
Have purple skin with LARGE orange spots.

(cannot be washed off...EVER)


----------



## Lizzie (May 9, 2008)

I think both would be kinda neat (lol) but I would have to go with green.  It's my favorite color!

WYR

Lose your sense of taste or your sense of sight?


----------



## babiid0llox (May 9, 2008)

Lose my sense of taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think I could cope with being blind as I'm always bumping into and falling/tripping over things any ways.

WYR
die your hair black
OR
die your hair blonde?
(NO HIGHLIGHTS ner ner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## AmberLilith (May 14, 2008)

Black of course -mine's nearly black anyway, I'd look silly blonde with my colouring! And i've dyed it black before, it's hardly any different.

WYR (this is a nice one)
swim with dolphins
OR
go on a safari trip?


----------



## Hilly (May 14, 2008)

Go on a safari trip!

WYR wear keds + mom shorts (jean shorts cuffed with a Mickey Mouse graphic on the leg (they exist..i owned them)) + a looney tunes shirt forever...

OR

Wear a fanny pack every day for the rest of your life (you can pick dif colors if you want)


----------



## MACATTAK (May 14, 2008)

Lol...that's funny!  I'd rather:  Wear a fanny pack every day for the rest of your life (you can pick dif colors if you want)  At least I wouldn't have to worry about a purse!
WYR
Have a horrible lisp
or
a huge overbite?


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 14, 2008)

lisps are awsome

WYR watch 24 hours of Family guy or South Park. That'd be hard for me to choose! LOLZ


----------



## Hilly (May 15, 2008)

yeeeechh! Family guy i guess

WYR drink a gallon of sour milk or
eat an expired hot dog on moldy bread


----------



## Brittni (May 15, 2008)

Eat an expired hot dog on moldy bread... I'm part lactose and I think the smell of the milk would make me vomit; if the milk didn't itself -- plus, soo much!!!

Would YOU rather...
- Have syphilis  ~OR~
- Have chlamydia

LOL ick


----------



## babiid0llox (May 16, 2008)

Hmm.. syphilis...only cuz I don't know what the symptoms are lol

WYR
Eat a flie
OR
Eat a grasshopper??


----------



## Hilly (May 16, 2008)

Grasshopper. Flies land in poop way too much!

WYR have a one night stand with Michael Jackson or never have sex again?


----------



## MACATTAK (May 16, 2008)

I'd take: Michael Jackson...don't know if he's into women or adults, but hey!

WYR
Have your eyes permanently crossed
or
be completely blind?


----------



## Hilly (May 16, 2008)

LOL!!! you're funny...

I would rather have my eyes closed all the time because then people can really see my eye makeup!


----------



## babiid0llox (May 20, 2008)

Both..haha since there was no question

WYR
Be reincarnated into a turtle
OR
a turd


----------



## AmberLilith (May 21, 2008)

Turtle. 

on the subject of reincarnation then...

WYR

be reincarnated continuously over 20+ lifetimes to learn the same lessons you're supposedly learning in this lifetime?

OR

be reincarnated and every time end up as a different type of criminal?


(BTW i don't actually believe this happens.. i don't think..)


----------



## duckduck (May 21, 2008)

Wait - do I remember my different reincarnations? 'Cause if not, then it won't bother me any to do the same thing over and over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Either way, 20 times the same lesson definitely beats having to spend one life as a child molester *shutters*

WYR
Be trapped in a video game
OR
Be trapped in a movie?


----------



## Hilly (May 22, 2008)

trapped in a movie because then maybe I can make out with hot actors!

WYR be constantly sweating or have a constant boogery nose?


----------



## gigglegirl (May 22, 2008)

man hilly thats hard! but as i hate sweating and how it shows on clothing in hot summery months and whatnot...i'll *yelp* choose the nose. and try my DAMNDEST to keep that clean! 

WYR do house work (ie cleaning dishes, dusting whatnot) or do yard work?

Sorry its boring but I was talking about this with my family this past weekend.


----------



## Brittni (May 22, 2008)

Depends on my mood. I think yard work now that it's summer - although both are good exercize.

Would YOU rather...
~Have a clothespin constantly pinching your lip  OR
~Have a crayon stuck up your nose forever (no one can see it though)


----------



## MACATTAK (May 22, 2008)

Hahahah...I'd rather: Have a crayon stuck up your nose forever (no one can see it though).  Lots of times only one of my nostrils is stuffy, so that's like having a crayon there already!

WYR
Constantly be drooling all over the place (a lot)
or
Every time you laugh, smile, or cough pee a little??


----------



## k.a.t (May 23, 2008)

hehe i wanna pee a little 

would you rather eat ear wax or a bogie?


----------



## Brittni (May 23, 2008)

Boooogies. been there done that. Ear wax is just ew!

Would YOU rather...
~ Sweat profusely every 10 minutes...soaking pit stains... OR
~ Let a big, stinky, sour (hurts your nose kind of) fart every 10 minutes


----------



## k.a.t (May 24, 2008)

ewwww i'm gonna have to go with the amrpits....  sour farts gaaaggh

Would you rather have no eyes, or no mouth??


----------



## melliquor (May 24, 2008)

I would rather have no mouth.

Would you rather have body odour or hairy all over?


----------



## babiid0llox (May 25, 2008)

Hairy all over cuz you can easily just wax or thread or something.

WYR lick grass or eat a deep fried used handkerchief?

lol..okay then


----------



## k.a.t (May 25, 2008)

ew....lick grass...you weirdoo!! hehe (why would you even deep-fry a handkerchief? wth? lol)

would you rather starve for the rest of your life or be bloated for the rest of your life (like almost sick kinda bloated)?


----------



## Brittni (May 25, 2008)

Starve. I suppose they could always pump I.V.'s in me to keep my weight up. ;P Being bloated is the worst feeling everrrr. Ick!

Would YOU rather...
- Be a Madonna lookalike ~OR~
- Be a Britney Spears lookalike


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 27, 2008)

Britney Spears (Before she got pregnant)

Would you rather:
Have long nose hair (that you couldn't cut)
or
Have long ear hair (that you couldn't cut)


----------



## Edie (May 27, 2008)

Haha...

Long Ear Hair - At least you can cover it up with your hair!

Would you rather:

Eat your own weight in butter

or

Drink your own weight in oil...


(oh god I couldn't think of anything better...)


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_ew....lick grass...you weirdoo!! hehe (why would you even deep-fry a handkerchief? wth? lol)

would you rather starve for the rest of your life or be bloated for the rest of your life (like almost sick kinda bloated)?_

 







 How rude! Lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw a kindergartener doing that from my old primary school okay


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_





 How rude! Lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw a kindergartener doing that from my old primary school okay_

 
Lol hehe...kids these days


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_Haha...

Long Ear Hair - At least you can cover it up with your hair!

Would you rather:

Eat your own weight in butter

or

Drink your own weight in oil...


(oh god I couldn't think of anything better...)_

 
Hmm I'd spread my own weight in butter on some toast and eat it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WYR eat 100 cotton wool balls or 100 sheets of paper?


----------

